# Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!



## Niza (1. Juli 2011)

*Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Ich habe hier ein paar Informationen und Verhaltensregeln bei Tornados, Stürmen und Gewittern .

Ich empfehle jeden das sich mal durchzulesen.
Richtiges Verhalten und Wissen kann in vielen Fällen sogar Leben retten.

  Wer meint es gibt keine Tornados in Deuschland der schaue sich mal vollgenden Link an :
  Tornadoliste Deutschland:
Tornadoliste Deutschland von Thomas Sävert - Naturgewalten

*Hier Erstmal die Skalen die es gibt :*
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Die Beaufort Skala (Bei uns auch in Wetterberichten erwähnt mit Windstärken) :*
  Mit Windstärken von 0 – 12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   Bild 2 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Quelle und Infos:
Beaufort Tabelle
windstärkenskala
Wattwanderung und Führung in Büsum Nordsee: Wetter + Tiden
    -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Die Saffir Simpson Skala (Für Hurrikans) :*
  In Kategorien unterteilt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Quelle und Infos:
Wetter: Hurrikansaison 2010
Wetter Lexikon - Saffir-Simpson-Hurrikan-Skala Nachschlagewerk - wetter.net
  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Die Fujita Skala (Für Tornados):*
  Mit Kategorien von F0 bis F5 (F6 und höher kamen bis jetzt noch nicht vor)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zur Nährenden Erläuterung der Stärken:*
 Tornado test über Flash:
Quarks & Co >> - WDR

  Tornado test in Bildern und Erklärungen 
Gefährliche Tornados - Quarks & Co - WDR Fernsehen

Quelle und Infos: 
Tornado Tabelle
Planet Wissen - Die Fujita-Skala

  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wie entstehen Tornados :*
Das steht hier :
Informationen über die Entstehung von Gewittern, Hagel und Tornados
Ein Tornado ist normalerweise transparent .
Erst durch den Dreck, der aufgewierbelt wird, wird er sichtbar.

*Wie verhalte ich mich bei Tornados:*
   Info zum Text:
In der Sie Form geschrieben und teilweise aus den Quellen übernommen teilweise auch übersetzt und teilweise sinngemäß übernommen.

*Suchen Sie unbedingt einen sicheren Ort auf.*

*Falls man im Haus ist:*
Hat das Haus, in dem Sie sich befinden, einen Keller, so ist dieser Raum der sicherste Ort.
Besitzt  das Haus keinen Keller, dann sollten Sie sich entweder in die  niedrigste Etage mit einem Fensterlosen Raum oder in einen fensterlosen Raum im Inneren des Gebäudes  begeben.
Dieser Raum sollte möglichst viele wände nach außen haben.
Setzen Sie sich dort in die Badewanne oder unter einen Tisch und schützen Sie Ihren Kopf mit einer Decke oder einer Matratze.
Halten sie Notfalls die Hände über den Kopf und versuchen sie sich so zu schützen.
*Verlassen Sie auf keinen Fall das Haus und versuchen Sie nicht mit dem Auto zu flüchten!*

*Falls man mit dem Pkw unterwegs ist :
*Versuchen sie* nicht* den Tornado zu überholen.
Sollten Sie gerade mit einem Fahrzeug unterwegs sein, dann fahren Sie sofort das nächstgelegene stabile Gebäude an.
Ist es dafür zu spät, müssen Sie *unter allen Umständen das Fahrzeug verlassen* (Der tornado greift sich dass Auto (packt es) und schleudert es durch die Gegend oder nimmt es sogar mit)
Ein Tornado kann sogar Lkw mitnehmen !

Vorsicht vor herumfliegenden Trümmern!
Suchen  Sie anschließend einen Graben oder eine Mulde auf (möglichst abseits  der Straße) und legen Sie sich dort flach auf den Boden.
Brücken und Unterführungen bieten im Falle eines Tornados *keinen *ausreichenden Schutz.
(Es kann dort sogar schlimmer sein)

*Falls man in der Schule oder in öffentlichen Gebäuden ist :*
Befinden Sie sich in öffentlichen Gebäuden, so sollten Sie den Anweisungen des dortigen Personals Folge leisten.
Befinden Sie sich in der Schule so möglichst in einen Fensterfreien Raum gehen und den Anweisungen der Lehrer folgen.
Fenster nach Möglichkeit schließen.
(Wenn die Lehrer nicht wissen, wie man mit der Situation umgeht, so kann mann natürlich auch helfen wenn man es weiß.)
*
Falls man gerade einen Spaziergang macht oder zu Fuß unterwegs ist:
*Flüchten sie in das nächst mögliche stabile Gebäude.
Falls keins in der Nähe sein sollte , dann suchen sie einen Graben oder eine Mule (möglichst abseits  der Straße) und legen Sie sich dort flach auf den Boden.
Vorsicht vor herumfliegenden Trümmern!
Brücken und Unterführungen bieten im Falle eines Tornados *keinen *ausreichenden Schutz.
(Es kann dort sogar schlimmer sein)
*
Man muss im Freien aufpassen wegen herumfliegenden trümmern.
Sie fordern die meisten Todesopfer !

Falls man in eine Tornadoreiche Zone wie z.B. Oklahoma, Kansas oder Texas in Urlaub fährt oder gerade Unterwegs ist:*
*Dann gelten die Oben stehenden Verhaltensweisen auch und zusätzlich:
*Schalten sie Immer das Radio ein.
Versuchen sie Urlaub in stabilen Gebäuden (z.B. Steinhäusern) zu machen (zu mieten) mit möglichst einen Keller oder Schutzraum.
*Achten sie auch auf das Verhalten Einheimischer !*
*
Was ich sonst noch über Tornados wissen sollte:*
Tornados können schnell zuschlagen mit keiner Vorahnung oder keiner Warnung.
Tornados können sich in jede beliebige Richtung bewegen.
Sie können zu jeder Tageszeit auftreten.

Allerdings gibt es vorzeichen die auftreten können wie z.B.
Ein grünlicher Himmel 
Der Tornado hört sich so an wie ein lautes Dröhnen ähnlich eines Güterzuges.

*Was sind Wasserhosen:*
Wasserhosen sind Tornados, die sich über Wasser bilden.

*Verhalten bei Stürmen:*
Die meisten Todesfälle bei Orkan oder Sturm werden durch herabfallende Äste , Trümmer oder herumfliegende Gegenstände verursacht.

Bleiben sie nach Möglichkeit im Inneren des Hauses und Verschließen sie die Fenster.
Nicht nach draußen gehen. Der Aufenthalt im Freien kann Lebensgefährlich sein!
Fern von Bäumen halten. Sie können einen Erschlagen!

*Bei Blitzen:*
Sofort aus dem Wasser oder Gewässer!
Nicht Duschen oder Baden!
Von Strommästen und Metallgittern wie z.B. beim Bolzplatz vernbleiben.
Außerdem von Bäumen fernhalten.
Bei Blitzschlag ist das Auto ein sehr sicherer Ort (Faradayscher käfig)
 In Verbindung mit dem Sturm ist es besser, wenn das Auto sich nicht in der nähe von einen Baum oder Bäumen befindet!

Bei Gewittern sollte man vorsichtigerweise den Netzstecker ziehen von Elektrogeräten
Blitzschlag - soll man bei Gewitter den Stecker ziehen?
 Und den Stecker zur Telefonleitung und auch den Stecker zur Satellitenschüssel

*Quellen:*
Gefährliche Tornados - Quarks & Co - WDR Fernsehen
Tornado in den USA - Verhaltensregeln
Feuerwehr Zeesen
Tornado Safety
fema-tornadoes
ready-tornadoes
student-services/safety/tornado-safety-rules-schools
Verhalten bei Stürmen
unwetter.de
Faradayscher Käfig
Schuelerlexikon - Faradayscher_Käfig
Blitzschlag - soll man bei Gewitter den Stecker ziehen?


*Anregungen und korrekturen sind erwünscht !
*_Haftungsausschluss: Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass es sich bei allen Empfehlungen nur um Tipps handelt,
__aus denen keinerlei Haftungsansprüche abgeleitet werden können._


----------



## Niza (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados ,Stürme und Infos!*

Platzhalter


----------



## IconX (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Sehr interessantes Thema, hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht alles durchzulesen - Hätte nicht gedacht dass es auch mal F5er in Deutschland gab :/ . Hatte sogar mal das Glück eine Windhose über einem Feld zu sehen, hat das gesamte Heu hochgewirbelt und auch nen Trichter gebildet . 

Danke für den Beitrag


----------



## Niza (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Eine Windhose hatte sogar mal das Gewächshaus von dem damaligen Chef meiner Schwester beschädigt!


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Sehr schöner und informativer Startpost. 

Ich habe noch keine Windhose oder was ähnliches gesehen und ich bin schon 40.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Sehr schöner Thread !


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Juli 2011)

Danke schön. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Leandros (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Interessant. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Ich find es nach wie vor erstaunlich, dass die Amis immer noch zum Großteil mit Holz bauen ausgerechnet da, wo es immer wieder Tornados gibt... in D braucht bei nem Tornado an sich niemand extra in den Keller gehen, außer vlt aus Sorge für den Fall, dass Glassplitter wirklich durch die halbe Wohnung fliegen, FALLS die Scheiben zu bruch gehen    ich kann mich aber jedenfalls nicht an den letzten Tornado/Orkan-Toten in D erinnern, der IN einem Gebäude Opfer wurde. Und die Toten "draußen" sind auch fast immer welche, die unter einen Baum geraten oder auch wegen des Windes die Kontrolle über ihr Auto verlieren. Was ich übrigens an sich auch im zynischen Sinne "witzig" finde: da heißt es oft "bei dem Orkan XY sind in Deutschland 4 Menschen ums Leben gekommen....", dabei wären es ohne Orkan allein durch normale Verkehrsunfälle wohl schon mehr Tote an dem Tag gewesen... ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Ich hatte schon mal das Vergnügen auf See, da blieb die Kombüse kalt. Windstärken 11 - 12 durfte ich auch mal mehrere Tage ertragen, und das mit Decksladung. Alle paar Stunden raus und nachlaschen, und bei zuviel Spiel sogar die Erlaubnis die Ladung baden gehen zu lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich find es nach wie vor erstaunlich, dass die Amis immer noch zum Großteil mit Holz bauen ausgerechnet da, wo es immer wieder Tornados gibt...



Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du mit "die US-Amerikaner" einen halben Kontinent mit mehr als der doppelten Fläche der EU meinst. Da passen auch mehr Tornados drauf. Umgekehrt ist er aber auch wesentlich dünner besiedelt, d.h. die meisten Tornados richten nicht viel Schäden an - zumal die Schneisen ja ohnehin sehr schmal sind.
Bei einer so geringen Chance, getroffen zu werden, überlegt man es sich eben, ob man das 3-4-5 fache für ein Haus zahlt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Du kannst auch das Pech haben, dass du ausgerechnet so einen starken Tornado abbekommst, der auch ein Steinhaus wegrasiert und dann guckst du in die Röhre. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie hoch die Versicherungen da so sind.
Ich weiß, dass eine Erdbebenversicherung in Los Angeles schon sehr kostspielig ist.


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Ich musste leider das Video entfernen da es nicht mehr funktionierte

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. August 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Du hast vergessen, dass man bei Stürmen möglichst wenig Billignetzteile angeschlossen lassen sollte


----------



## Niza (4. August 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, dass man bei Stürmen möglichst wenig Billignetzteile angeschlossen lassen sollte


 
Danke für den Hinweis 
Es geht hier um Elektrogeräte
egal welche

Habe eine Quelle gefunden
Blitzschlag - soll man bei Gewitter den Stecker ziehen?

Das habe ich übernommen


"Bei Gewittern sollte man vorsichtigerweise den Netzstecker ziehen von Elektrogeräten
Blitzschlag - soll man bei Gewitter den Stecker ziehen?
 Und den Stecker zur Telefonleitung und auch den Stecker zur Satellitenschüssel"


----------



## FatBoo (6. August 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*

Die Tornadoanzahl in Deutschland ist übrigens weitestgehend gleich geblieben. Die jährlichen Schwankungen sind ganz normal. Man könnte nur das Gefühl bekommen, dass es mehr werden, weil eben jeder eine Kamera bei sich hat und dadurch die Dokumentation viel ausgeprägter ist.

Tornados stellen in Deutschland meines Erachtens nach keine Bedrohung dar, auf die man sich wirklich vorbereiten müsste. Ebenso Erdbeben, Vulkanausbrüche und weitere Naturereignisse. Alles in Deutschland entweder sehr selten oder nur sehr schwach ausgeprägt. Im internationalen Vergleich ist es hier schon lachhaft sicher. Im Falle des Falles einfach seinen gesunden Menschverstand einschalten (sofern vorhanden), dann hat man schon viel geschafft! 

Trotzdem sind Stürme und Tornados für mich total faszinierend und irgendwann muss ich mal so eine Tour durch die Tornado-Alley machen!


----------



## Icejester (6. August 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*



FatBoo schrieb:


> Tornados stellen in Deutschland meines Erachtens nach keine Bedrohung dar, auf die man sich wirklich vorbereiten müsste.


 
Ich frage mich auch schon seit Ewigkeiten, wieso im Titel hier "WICHTIG!" steht. Als gäbe es hier irgendwas neues oder als wären Stürme und Tornados in Deutschland eine Gefahr. Bloß, weil mal ein paar Dachziegel fliegen gehen und drei Bäume umfallen, muß der normale Mensch ja noch nicht um sein Leben fürchten. Wenn man keine Garage hat, sollte man halt mal ein paar Euro für ein Parkhaus oder eine Tiefgarage investieren, wenn's richtig heftig wird. 

Vor schwerem Hagel habe ich als Mensch ohne Garage ehrlich gesagt mehr Angst.


----------



## Niza (7. August 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG ! Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados und Stürmen und Infos darüber!*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch schon seit Ewigkeiten, wieso im Titel hier "WICHTIG!" steht. Als gäbe es hier irgendwas neues oder als wären Stürme und Tornados in Deutschland eine Gefahr. Bloß, weil mal ein paar Dachziegel fliegen gehen und drei Bäume umfallen, muß der normale Mensch ja noch nicht um sein Leben fürchten. Wenn man keine Garage hat, sollte man halt mal ein paar Euro für ein Parkhaus oder eine Tiefgarage investieren, wenn's richtig heftig wird.
> 
> Vor schwerem Hagel habe ich als Mensch ohne Garage ehrlich gesagt mehr Angst.



Dass mit dem "Wichtig" muss aber nicht unbedings sein da gebe ich dir recht
Habe das mal in diese Überschrift geändert:
"Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber" 				 

Meistens macht die Presse aus einer Maus einen Elefanten

Aber wer weiß , wass der Klimawandel noch alles mit sich bringt
Starkregen etc.

Dass ist ja nicht nur Das Thema Tornade sondern auch "richtiges Verhalten bei Blitzen und Stürmen"
Mal ganz ehrlich 
wer weiß schon wie man sich bei Tornados oder Windhosen verhält deswegen auch das Thema 
zur Aufklärung oder wenn man in Urlaub fährt z.B. in die USA 




Zum Thema mit dem Vulkanausbruch in Deutschland
Es gibt in Deutschland Vulkane und zwar die Vulkaneifel
Hier zum Thema Vulkanausbruch Deutschland:
Bewegte Erde: Forscher warnen vor Vulkan-Gefahr in der Eifel - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft
Aber dass ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Ist doch Pipifax, wenn Yellowstone ausbricht haben wir nen atomaren Winter


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Yellowstone ist aber nicht der größte. Der größte ist die La-Garita-Caldera in Colorado. Das Teil bricht nur selten aus, aber wenn, das scheppert es gewaltig.


----------



## Icejester (7. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Also wenn das hochgeht - und da ist es jetzt wohl mal egal, welche von beiden - können wir vorerst eh nichts mehr machen. Insofern muß man sich auch keine Gedanken darüber machen, wie sich irgendwer dagegen schützen kann.


----------



## FatBoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Yellowstone ist aber nicht der größte. Der größte ist die La-Garita-Caldera in Colorado. Das Teil bricht nur selten aus, aber wenn, das scheppert es gewaltig.


 
Aber Yellowstone ist halt statistisch gesehen überfällig. Ebenso das Erdbeben an der San Andreas Verwerfung, welches LA ziemlich treffen wird.

Sogar in Europa gibts Supervulkane (zB Marsili)... da wirds halt ungemütlich, wenn sowas ausbricht


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

"Überfällig" ist so eine Sache, niemand kann genau sagen, was sein wird.
Das gilt auch für "das große Beben", wobei Seattle anfälliger wäre, dort ist direkt vor der Küste ein Spalte. Wenn es das große Beben gibt, wird es da oben anfangen und dann bekommt Seattle einen gigantischen Tsunami ab mit einer Vorwarnzeit von 10 Sekunden.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt auch für "das große Beben", wobei Seattle anfälliger wäre, dort ist direkt vor der Küste ein Spalte. Wenn es das große Beben gibt, wird es da oben anfangen und dann bekommt Seattle einen gigantischen Tsunami ab mit einer Vorwarnzeit von 10 Sekunden.


 
Wenn die Spalte direkt vor der Küste ist, würde der Tsunami dann nicht eher in den Pazifik gehen und vielleicht Rußland oder China treffen?


----------



## Niza (8. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

*Ich habe mal ein Thema erstellt zum Thema Vulkane 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nausbruch-der-eifel-moeglich.html#post3301797

Mfg:
Niza
*


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Was tun beim Tsunami? Badehose anziehen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn die Spalte direkt vor der Küste ist, würde der Tsunami dann nicht eher in den Pazifik gehen und vielleicht Rußland oder China treffen?


 
Tsunamis brauchen keinen Anlauf, die entstehen an Ort und Stelle. Wenn das Wasser so flach wäre, dass eher Luft bewegt wird, würde es einen Unterschied (und keinen Tsunami) machen, aber so nah ist die Spalte dann doch wieder nicht.
Allerdings weiß ich gerade nicht, in wie weit San Andreas überhaupt ein Kandidat für starke Tsunamis ist. Die Platten verschieben sich ja in der horitzontalen und wenn sich mit einem Ruck bewegen, dann wird erstmal gar kein Wasser verdrängt. Sicherlich gibt es lokale Abweichungen, aber auf regionaler Ebene könnten die sich schon wieder ausgleichen. (Tsunami durch absinkenden Boden trifft phasenversetzt auf Tsunami von aufsteigendem Meeresboden)


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn die Spalte direkt vor der Küste ist, würde der Tsunami dann nicht eher in den Pazifik gehen und vielleicht Rußland oder China treffen?


 
Die Spalte, bzw. die beiden Platten sind ja nicht im Hafen, sondern rund 30km auf dem Meer (müsste hinkommen, so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr). Sackt eine Platte ab und bildet sich ein Tsunami ist er eben innerhalb eines Wimpernschlages in Seattle. Da der Meeresboden vor Seattle schnell an Tiefe gewinnt, kann man sich ausmalen, dass der Tsunami ein paar Meter hoch sein wird.
Es gibt verschiedene Meinung, von denen die meisten damit rechnen, dass der Tsunami bis zu den Rockys reichen wird.
Andere denken, dass die Seattle Falte selbst aufbrechen könnte, die bis hoch nach Vancouver geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Hmm?
Der Pudget Sound ist an keiner Stelle auch nur annähernd 30 km breit. Soviel Abstand zur Küste kriegt man erst auf dem offenen Pazifik hin - und von diesem Punkte wären es dann wiederum ~100 km Wasserweg bis Seattle und das um mehrere Ecken und mit wechselnden Profilen -> der Tsunami würde seine Kraft an Land bringen, ehe er Seattle erreicht.
Aber afaik verläuft die Plattengrenze dort eben nicht vor der Küste, sondern quer durch den Sound (die Küstenberge sind pazifisch, nicht nordamerikanisch)


----------



## FatBoo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> "Überfällig" ist so eine Sache, niemand kann genau sagen, was sein wird.
> Das gilt auch für "das große Beben", wobei Seattle anfälliger wäre, dort ist direkt vor der Küste ein Spalte. Wenn es das große Beben gibt, wird es da oben anfangen und dann bekommt Seattle einen gigantischen Tsunami ab mit einer Vorwarnzeit von 10 Sekunden.


 
Seattle liegt relativ geschützt mehr an einer Art Fjord als direkt am Meer, wie das bei SF, LA und San Diego der Fall ist.

LA hat im Falle eines Bebens besonders gelitten, weil die Stadt zum größten Teil in einer Art Becken mit weichem Bodem steht. Das ganze hat salopp gesagt einen verstärkenden Effekt.

Übrigens beginnt das Beben im Süden am Salton See...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm?
> Der Pudget Sound ist an keiner Stelle auch nur annähernd 30 km breit. Soviel Abstand zur Küste kriegt man erst auf dem offenen Pazifik hin - und von diesem Punkte wären es dann wiederum ~100 km Wasserweg bis Seattle und das um mehrere Ecken und mit wechselnden Profilen -> der Tsunami würde seine Kraft an Land bringen, ehe er Seattle erreicht.
> Aber afaik verläuft die Plattengrenze dort eben nicht vor der Küste, sondern quer durch den Sound (die Küstenberge sind pazifisch, nicht nordamerikanisch)


 
Du meinst die Seattle Spalte, es gibt aber mehrere, das ist eben der Unterschied zum Andreas Graben.

Die Frage ist halt, was passiert wo zuerst und hat das Auswirkungen?
Ein starkes Erdbeben am Pazifik kann das große Beben bei Los Angeles auslösen und das wiederum kann eine Caldera instabil werden lassen, egal ob die in Yellowstone oder Colorado.
Aber leider kann man das nicht vorhersagen.


----------



## Niza (9. August 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst die Seattle Spalte, es gibt aber mehrere, das ist eben der Unterschied zum Andreas Graben.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, was passiert wo zuerst und hat das Auswirkungen?
> Ein starkes Erdbeben am Pazifik kann das große Beben bei Los Angeles auslösen und das wiederum kann eine Caldera instabil werden lassen, egal ob die in Yellowstone oder Colorado.
> Aber leider kann man das nicht vorhersagen.


 
Dass stimmt leider kann man das nicht vorhersagen
Da bleibt nur eins Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Niza (7. August 2012)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Es wird mal wieder Zeit ein Paar sachen zu aktualiesieren und zu ergänzen 



Niza schrieb:


> *Wie entstehen Tornados :*
> ...
> Ein Tornado ist normalerweise transparent .
> Erst durch den Dreck, der aufgewierbelt wird, wird er sichtbar.
> ...



Und natürlich die Quellen überarbeitet bzw wieder nutzbar gemacht 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (25. März 2013)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Jeder der diesen Artikel gelesen haben sollte dürfte auf jedenfall aufgeklärter sein.
Und wenigstens bescheit wissen wenn was passiert , wie man richtig reagiert .
Richtige Reaktion und Wissen kann in diesem Fall sogar Leben retten

Ich habe diesen Artikel mal wieder ein bischen überarbeitet.
Die Quellen wurden auch geändert und überarbeitet.

Das wurde auch geändert:


Niza schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ein paar Informationen und Verhaltensregeln bei Tornados, Stürmen und Gewittern .
> 
> Ich empfehle jeden das sich mal durchzulesen.
> Richtiges Verhalten und Wissen kann in vielen Fällen sogar Leben retten.
> ...



Ich versuche diese Liste aktuell zu halten.

Wenn irgendwer hier Ergänzungen, Anregungen oder sogar Korrekturen hat dann bitte schreiben.

Antworten , Korrekturen , Anregungen und Ergänzungen sind natürlich Willkommen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Low (26. März 2013)

Mit einem Tornado hatte ich es noch nicht zu tun, mein Vater war vor 20 Jahren mit dem Kartenclub in der Karibik auf einer Kreuzfahrt und hatte es mit einem Hurrikan zu tun auch wenn der weiter Weg war hat man alles mit bekommen.
Kyrill war schon krass, die Bäume knickten wie streichhölzer ein....das reichte mir schon^^


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. März 2013)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

In der Karibik sind Tornados tatsächlich relativ häufig.

Allerdings sollte man sich dort eher Gedanken darum machen, wie man sich vor Voodoo und Zombies schützt.

Vielleicht sollte man den Thread um diese Themen erweitern.


----------



## Low (27. März 2013)

Lol ich wollte hurrikan schreiben xD


----------



## Niza (30. März 2013)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

In diesem Simulator von Nvidia als Techdemo nimmt man ja die  Beaufort Skala als Richtwert:
GTC 2013: Nvidia-Techdemos schlagen Crysis-3-Grafik - alle Demos im Video



Low schrieb:


> Kyrill war schon krass, die Bäume knickten wie streichhölzer ein....das reichte mir schon^^



Das hat mir auch gereicht. Mehr brauchen wir hier auch ganz ehrlich nicht.

Bin mal gespannt wann der Sommer bzw. Frühling endlich kommt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (20. August 2013)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

In Baden-Württemberg hat es einen Tornado gegeben.
​ Besonders schlimm ist, dass es auch Kinder getroffen hat.
27 personen wurden verletzt , davon 16 Kinder.
Mein Beileid an die verletzten .

Die schäden werden auf und um den Campingplatz auf 200.000€ geschätzt.

Quelle:
Panorama: Tornado verwüstet Campingplatz - 27 Verletzte bei GMX

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Disneyfreund (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Cool das es hier sowas gibt

Auch wenn ich selber noch keinen Tornado erlebt habe.

Besonders, wenn man sieht, was gerade in Deutschlang los ist.
Und leider gab es ein paar Todesopfer.


----------



## Niza (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

*
Hier geht es weiter und zu einer aktuelleren und überarbeiteten Version :*

Richtiges verhalten bei Tornados Stürmen Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber

Mfg:
Niza


----------

